# 1995/96 Mercury 9.9 four stroke parts.



## Redmammoth (Jun 5, 2022)

Any & All info much appreciated. 
I’m looking for a set for both pistons of course. 
And a head gasket. Wanting to buy all at same time and if possible same spot. 
Need 2 ring sets part no. 39/8254821
Head gasket. Part no. 27/8254821.
I’m pretty sure the rings are made by Yamaha since piston and rods are.


----------

